# SableRock or Jerland? or another Breeder in WI/MN



## hmasummers (Mar 26, 2013)

Does anyone have dogs or pups from either?


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Years ago there was a Jerland dog at a Rescue I volunteered for.

If you want a good working line German Shepherd, I'd recommend you check out Staatsmacht here in MN. Staatsmacht Kennel, one of the top working lines kennel in the world


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Unless anything has changed drastically in the last several years, I would be very careful getting a dog from either of those kennels. 

Staatsmacht is on my short list for breeders to look into when I get another dog.


----------



## hmasummers (Mar 26, 2013)

Wow thanks guys......I couldnt get a clear awnser from on of the kennels about the price so I was kind of wondering......


----------



## jmedin (Jul 28, 2014)

why do you say that about sable rock, im thinking about a puppy from them


----------



## yuxb9 (Nov 2, 2014)

*Did you get a puppy from the Sable Rock in MN?*

Did you get a puppy from the sable rock? Can you share your experience, please? We are planning to get a puppy in the spring of 2015 and started to look for a reliable breeder in MN (preferred) or WI. Any thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

yuxb9 said:


> Did you get a puppy from the sable rock? Can you share your experience, please? We are planning to get a puppy in the spring of 2015 and started to look for a reliable breeder in MN (preferred) or WI. Any thoughts or suggestions?


Hi Yuxb9 and welcome!
You may want to start your own thread so that you can get some answers since the threads you have posted on are older.

This site may be helpful to learn about what to look for in a breeder and questions to ask them: German Shepherd Guide - Home

Good luck with your search!
Moms


----------



## yuxb9 (Nov 2, 2014)

Hi Moms, 
Thank you for your quick reply and suggestions. Unfortunately, there are not too many breeders in MN to choose from, and I started to check old threads first about this subject. I will open a new one as you suggested. Thanks!


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

yuxb9 said:


> Hi Moms,
> Thank you for your quick reply and suggestions. Unfortunately, there are not too many breeders in MN to choose from, and I started to check old threads first about this subject. I will open a new one as you suggested. Thanks!


......

More info to look at that Maggie Rose Lee suggested in another thread called "How To Find A Puppy": http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/welcome-gsd-faqs-first-time-owner/162231-how-find-puppy.html


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

yuxb9 said:


> Did you get a puppy from the sable rock? Can you share your experience, please? We are planning to get a puppy in the spring of 2015 and started to look for a reliable breeder in MN (preferred) or WI. Any thoughts or suggestions?


I emailed this breeder. I chose to pass after her response. I will leave it at that.


----------

